# Pics From Terry



## TravelerWhatley (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm actually a spirit here, and I'm posting this link for my Mom, Terry. She has been incredibly busy and also not feeling very well. She wanted you to see these pictures and also be able to log in and see what she's missed. Thus .. I'm posting for her. Enjoy the pics:

http://www.rims.net/2010Aug20

My Mom will be on over the weekend and says she is so sorry that she's been MIA.

Traveler 

(PS .. I have GRANDFIDS in these pictures!)


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

What soulful eyes Chicken Little has and look how grow'd up Toga and Rover are!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIKES, Traveler!

Please send our _*Warm and Healing Thoughts*_ to your Mom!!

We are so sorry she is feeling under the weather!! We certainly hope she is feeling much better *soon!* She's a Very Important Person, y'know!

Thank you for posting those adorable pictures! If Darth's baby is anything like him, wellll...beware of a pij with "THE" Look!

All our BEST with Love and Hugs

Shi and MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah, you got me worried too. Hope Terry's getting better.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So sorry that Terry's not well. Hope it's not anything serious. The hectic baby season can wear anyone down!

Thanks, Traveler, the pics were most enjoyable. It's always nice to see the various critters that pass through Chez Whatley.

Peanut does look as if he's doing the Flamenco. Great expression! Ole!!!

So, you're saying that Conestoga and Rover are just two wild and crazy guys? They sure look healthy, though!

Darth and Aspen's little one looks so sweet. A girl, perhaps? Love the muffed tootsies!

Rojo and Scully's baby is flashy!

The coloring on that chick is very striking. Hope it's leg can be improved.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, everyone. I'm OK .. just really, really tired and trying to fight off a nasty end of summer cold. I had to ask Traveler to post and I did not have the energy to do it nor let it mess up my keeping up with posts here (HA!)

Conestoga and Rover "discovered" seeds today .. Whoo Hoo! Peanut still has not .. hopefully soon.

Terry


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*terry sick*



TAWhatley said:


> Thanks, everyone. I'm OK .. just really, really tired and trying to fight off a nasty end of summer cold. I had to ask Traveler to post and I did not have the energy to do it nor let it mess up my keeping up with posts here (HA!)
> 
> Conestoga and Rover "discovered" seeds today .. Whoo Hoo! Peanut still has not .. hopefully soon.
> 
> Terry


terry,sorry to hear you caught a cold,,is it the weather-or forbid you be wore out/run down,..my critters won,t let me take a day off--no one to fill in,either--,my granddaughter tried once--it was a nightmare--,sending healing vibes your way,,get healthy--sincerely james waller..ps drop by somtime http://www.jewaller.webs.com


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks, everyone. I'm OK .. just really, really tired and trying to fight off a nasty end of summer cold. I had to ask Traveler to post and I did not have the energy to do it nor let it mess up my keeping up with posts here (HA!)
> 
> Conestoga and Rover "discovered" seeds today .. Whoo Hoo! Peanut still has not .. hopefully soon.
> 
> Terry


I'm so sorry to hear you are not feeling 100 percent, PLEASE take care of yourself, you are in my thoughts and prayers.

Thank Traveler for sharing the darling pics of your "babies" they sure are sporting some lovely colors... it looks like the color RED is really popular this year.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks James and Treesa. I'm feeling much better today, and yes, James, I know how it is .. if you are the only caretaker of all the creatures, then you cannot be sick or out of commission .. ever. So sometimes you have to simply take care of the creatures and yourself and let some of your other duties take a backseat for a few days.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks James and Treesa. I'm feeling much better today, and yes, James, I know how it is .. if you are the only caretaker of all the creatures, then you cannot be sick or out of commission .. ever. So sometimes you have to simply take care of the creatures and yourself and let some of your other duties take a backseat for a few days.
> 
> Terry


Glad you're feeling better. I know what you mean. When it's crunch time, care of living things comes first. The rest will just have to wait.


----------

